# Any tricks to try to wait for the season to start?



## snowboardboi (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm pretty bored with my board lying around, so I decided to strap it on today. I still have my front side and backside 360s down and my ollies get a lot of air. I can also butter very well. Is there anything I can learn while I wait for the season to start? I only have access to a flat grass field so are there any tricks I can try cranking out on the grass?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Do some butters and presses on the carpet. Try to stick some tail blocks. Record it, post it on youtube and share your results here.


----------



## snowboardboi (Sep 10, 2011)

Good idea. But I've been buttering for a while now so it comes pretty easily. I can tail block but I never tried it on grass due to fear of snapping my board. Would tail blocks on grass usually snap a board?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

No, they're no different than a tail block on snow. You tail will be suspended against a solid plane. Make sure to block into an incline or it's nearly impossible and could fuck your legs up.

Make sure to put it on YouTube.


----------



## snowboardboi (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'll try to find a hill. I only have a field in my backyard right now so I was thinking of how to tail block on flat ground.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

id go for some switch backside double cork 12's for good measure, gotta get one up on the shredder groms 


really though, theres not much you can learn on grass. go skate and get comfortable riding, or riding switch or whatever it is you want to learn


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

fuck bitches and get drunk


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

snowboardboi said:


> Good idea. But I've been buttering for a while now so it comes pretty easily. I can tail block but I never tried it on grass due to fear of snapping my board. Would tail blocks on grass usually snap a board?


You will not snap a board doing tailblock on grass unless you are fatter than me or your board is a piece of shit.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol @ snapping board comments... no way, unless it's a total POS! I do tail blocks in my sleeps (sometimes literally so) and on any type of surface - they are super easy and very fun/stylish.
And btw... how can you butter when you aren't moving?!?! :laugh: I'd like to see some vids of someone buttering with power at speed, none of this crappy 10mph spinning down a green cat track crap :thumbsdown: So many people can butter, but 99% of them look ghay.


----------



## snowboardboi (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a dh2 from 2010/2011. It's pretty stiff, but I'm pretty light. Agreed with the buttering comments. I hate it even more when people do it slowly right in front of you. You can practice holding the butters. Not really in skill, but muscle control. It gets pretty tiring after two minutes.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*build a drop ramp and jib setup*

I built a 7' platform/drop in ramp and 14' jib setup.....
if you use hdpe lattice on the drop and astroturf on the lip, you
can get good speed/slide w/soap and water. Use plastic tarp at the end of the jib to land on instead of grass.
It works dope if you set it up right and you can practice
YEAR ROUND!
youtube "backyard summer snowboarding" to get ideas....
peace


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

@Shelbybeck 

A friend of mine is taking that idea one step further. We're going to be giving it a thorough test on Sunday.


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

I would also get in the gym and work out. The stronger you are the easier all of these tricks will come. The more flexible you are the more you can poke out your grabs and add style to your game. Balance boards are always good to get on also. I also put my board on and practice every single grab possible. Hope that helps a little. Playing on the grass is a killer way to gain muscle memory, but it is hard to learn anything new. JonT


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> fuck bitches and get drunk


I'm going to have to second this one. Probably the most important thing for you to do right now.


----------

